
US meatpackers exported record of pork to China, warning about supply shortages - vinnyglennon
https://www.axios.com/meatpackers-pork-china-coronavirus-fc1dd5eb-5107-46f6-8f03-1d32de2b9ec0.html
======
quattrofan
Interesting choice of the word 'harvest", I wouldn't go within a mile of US
agribusiness products so I guess they need to sanitise their words.

